# Stargate: Universe



## Xaios (Oct 3, 2009)

So, I just back from my parents house. We watched the 2 hour pilot episode of Stargate Universe, and I must say, I'm pretty impressed. It was a tad uneven, but ultimately I quite enjoyed it.

The most obvious difference is that it is significantly darker so far than SG1 and Atlantis, not nearly as much camp. Take SG1 and throw in some hefty doses of the new Battlestar Galactica and Star Trek Voyager, with a dash of 4400, and you've got an idea what the show looks to be like.

To understand the premise of this series you need to understand a little bit about what came before it. In SG1, they've discovered all the combinations of 7 various symbols needed to activate stargates (teleportation devices) in various planets of our Milky Way Galaxy. In Stargate Atlantis, they took it a step further by discovering combinations of 8 symbols that could be used to dial into gates of planets in other galaxies. However, the Stargate has always had 9 possible choices even from day one, and they finally discover that combination of 9 symbols that will let them dial out to galaxies that are REALLY far away. However, the catch is that they can only do this from one planet in the entire galaxy. And due to an alien attack on this planet while they're trying to dial, the cast are forced to do exactly that. Plus, now with said planet gone, they can't get back. So they find they've been teleported to an ancient starship billions and billions of light years away.

I'll let the imagination take over from there.

One thing that immediately jumped out at me was some of the acting. I say some because it was uneven, with performances rating from simply satisfactory (hopefully will improve over time) to REALLY good, especially for a pilot episode. In particular, the person who plays Doctor Rush, who seems to be the lead protagonist, put out a very strong showing. I can't remember his name, but he also played the father in 28 Weeks Later. (Ninja Edit: Robert Carlyle is his name.)

Anyway, did anyone else catch the pilot episode? I know I'm looking forward to following this one.

Oh, and one other thing. The CG is very VERY good.


----------



## somn (Oct 3, 2009)

wow cool anyone old or is it all new cast?


----------



## Xaios (Oct 3, 2009)

Reading the show's wikipedia page, the only one who's been confirmed for more than a couple cameos is Richard Dean Anderson. Other than that, apparently there won't be much. As far as cast goes, it's all new.


----------



## somn (Oct 3, 2009)

oh ok thanks man


----------



## op1e (Oct 3, 2009)

Really liked it. Hopefully LDP doesnt torpedo it. Wouldnt mind if he caught a bullet in the 1st few episodes like Robert Patrick in Atlantis. Got scared when I saw he was in the cast. The Jonah Hill lookalike adds a kewl no dimension to it. The underachieving genious gamer is something we can all relate to. Dollars to donuts the next episode is gonna reveal a cantankerous new arch enemy they have to watch out for at every planet they visit.


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 3, 2009)

am i the only one who was expecting a Stargate themed Ibanez guitar?

its early for me....brain not working.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 4, 2009)

op1e said:


> Really liked it. Hopefully LDP doesnt torpedo it. Wouldnt mind if he caught a bullet in the 1st few episodes like Robert Patrick in Atlantis. Got scared when I saw he was in the cast. The Jonah Hill lookalike adds a kewl no dimension to it. The underachieving genious gamer is something we can all relate to. Dollars to donuts the next episode is gonna reveal a cantankerous new arch enemy they have to watch out for at every planet they visit.



Actually, the producers have said that this show won't have any Goa'uld, Ori or Wraith-type arch-villains.


----------



## op1e (Oct 4, 2009)

HMM, veddy intersting. On another note, tried to get into Sanctuary, but they lost me after 3 episodes. The "monster zoo" plot kills that show for me. Her daughter in that show almost makes it watchable, beyond hot.


----------



## Variant (Oct 9, 2009)

^
Yeah, my girlfriend watches it... I call it 'Skankuary', as the idea of mother+daughter simul-tagging is really its only redeeming quality. 






As for Stargate, I like it in this one here:


----------



## HaGGuS (Oct 12, 2009)

I am hooked.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 13, 2009)

HaGGuS said:


> I am hooked.



Me too. The second episode (Which is really part 3 of the pilot. You heard me.) wrapped things up nicely. They moved away from painting Dr. Rush as an altruist and certainly expanded on his not-so-trustworthy side quite well, especially given the limited amount of time to do so.

They also introduced an interesting little bit of christian subtext to one of the other characters. And not just christian-style allegories, actual christianity. Amazingly, they did it quite tastefully, I might add. For a show who's mythology is routed in ancient egyptian and norse mythology (among many others), not to mention humans who actually physically 'ascend' to higher planes of existence, ever since season 9 of SG1, they've taken some interesting steps in examining the nuances of more monotheistic style cultures (even if the Ori were a collective of powerful beings).

The difference is that SG1 examined the workings of monotheistic culture more than the beings themselves. This last episode of Universe seemed to say "maybe there is a God," which is a markedly different perspective than what has previously been displayed. Even if it is a plot device to simply add depth to characters, in this case, it worked fairly well.


----------



## pink freud (Oct 23, 2009)

signalgrey said:


> am i the only one who was expecting a Stargate themed Ibanez guitar?
> 
> its early for me....brain not working.


 
That would be awesome. Instead of pyramid inlays, each inlay is a different System Lord symbol


----------



## technomancer (Oct 23, 2009)

It's strange as I completely HATE the premise of the show and some of the things they've done but am actually enjoying watching it


----------



## Xaios (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm not overly fond of a couple things, like the One Tree Hill-ish music at the end of Air Pt. 3, but overall I'm still pretty stoked. Dr. Rush keeps it interesting.


----------



## t3sser4ct (Oct 23, 2009)

Xaios said:


> Actually, the producers have said that this show won't have any Goa'uld, Ori or Wraith-type arch-villains.


If the Replicators show up again, I'm going to be pissed. They're boring, and tedious, and there's no reason they should have ever had more than a couple of episodes in SG-1. (Kind of like the Flood in the Halo series. Same boring bad guys over and over again. Cut the filler!) I was pissed when they showed up in _Atlantis_, so I'm hoping it doesn't happen again in the new series.

Also, I'm hoping that- since they're obviously investing more in CGI for this series- we'll see some interesting new antagonists, not more of the typical humanoid aliens. Same goes for aliens in general; if the crew of the _Destiny_ encounters a world of human "aliens" along the way, I'm going to be pissed.



Xaios said:


> I'm not overly fond of a couple things, like the One Tree Hill-ish music at the end of Air Pt. 3, but overall I'm still pretty stoked. Dr. Rush keeps it interesting.


I have to agree. The songs are yucky. Stick with the traditional dramatic orchestral stuff, and I'll be happy.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 24, 2009)

Heh, I always forget about the replicators. I agree, they were definitely the worst villains of the other series, and I hope to hell that we don't see them again.


----------



## damigu (Oct 24, 2009)

technomancer said:


> It's strange as I completely HATE the premise of the show and some of the things they've done but am actually enjoying watching it



i'm exactly the opposite.

i really like the concept they took off with (no pun intended). but so far i'm not getting into it at all.


----------



## Labrie (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm a huge stargate fan but I haven't seen any of Universe yet. I don't have tv so I didn't even realize that it was already starting. I'll definitely be watching it tonight.


----------



## t3sser4ct (Oct 24, 2009)

I think all of the episodes are on Hulu, if you want to watch them in order.


----------



## Labrie (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow, I just watched the first five episodes and I'm really enjoying it. I too was afraid of them meeting a new villain race after like the second episode. I'm glad to see the got rid of the rich billionaire and I'm waiting to see the IOA chick go. The one thing I've always hated about Stargate are the political characters. They always suck all the awesome out of the episodes.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 27, 2009)

Hate to say it, but the IOA chick is one of the top billed cast members. She ain't goin anywhere. But hopefully they'll something more interesting than they did with some of the other IOA characters.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 27, 2009)

Xaios said:


> They also introduced an interesting little bit of christian subtext to one of the other characters. And not just christian-style allegories, actual christianity. Amazingly, they did it quite tastefully, I might add. For a show who's mythology is routed in ancient egyptian and norse mythology (among many others), not to mention humans who actually physically 'ascend' to higher planes of existence, ever since season 9 of SG1, they've taken some interesting steps in examining the nuances of more monotheistic style cultures (even if the Ori were a collective of powerful beings).
> 
> The difference is that SG1 examined the workings of monotheistic culture more than the beings themselves. This last episode of Universe seemed to say *"maybe there is a God,"* which is a markedly different perspective than what has previously been displayed. Even if it is a plot device to simply add depth to characters, in this case, it worked fairly well.



Eh? Did I miss something? All I saw so far that goes anywhere near that was the bit where one chap was praying when being recorded. We're only on the episode where


Spoiler



they go through the atmosphere of the gas-giant and come out pointing at a star


 so maybe we're not at the same stage as you guys.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 27, 2009)

damigu said:


> i'm exactly the opposite.
> 
> i really like the concept they took off with (no pun intended). but so far i'm not getting into it at all.



So you were excited by the idea of Stargate: Voyager? Wow. Personally I'm hoping the show evolves some kind of plot beyond, "Oh shit, thing X is failing on Destiny, we need to fix it or we're all going to die!"



ZeroSignal said:


> Eh? Did I miss something? All I saw so far that goes anywhere near that was the bit where one chap was praying when being recorded. We're only on the episode where
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Go back and re-watch the episode (I believe it was Air part III) when Matthew Scott is off on his own on the desert planet.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Oct 27, 2009)

Have to agree, that I'm kinda hoping for a bit more to the show than, "dammit, stop pushing buttons" and "whoopsie, it meant to do that!" Kind of dig the super-self-interested lady, great portrayal. Haven't quite figured out the Dr. Rush character or their version of "Joe" from "Eureka," yet. I do agree, I like the more gritty feel to the show and like the play between the two different colonels when they do the body hop. 

Hoping that they'll meet up with some non-human critters at some point and hope that said critters are given a bit more depth. 

I keep expecting Capt. Jack Harkness to pop up at some point...


----------



## Xaios (Oct 27, 2009)

They'll undoubtedly move beyond the "oh shit, this is busted, gotta fix it or we're dead" phase before too much more time passes, but it's certainly a more realistic plight than Voyager's idea of being stranded in the far reaches of space, namely...

"Well, aside from the fact that we're clear on the other side of the galaxy, no ill effects whatsoever. I think I'll go get money and fuck bitches in the holodeck!" (cue that one emoticon)

I like the fact that their issues, starting out at least, are just the basic necessities of life, and trying to keep them in the face of total uncertainty. It certainly beats "well, we don't know you, your race, your customs, or your history, but we're just gonna blatantly interfere in all your shit."

Followed by the inevitable...

"Oops, sorry."

Once again, they'll get beyond it, but first they gotta figure out how they're going to survive at all. After all, one must survive before one can thrive.


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 27, 2009)

I still don't get why they canned Galactica and canned Stargate only to make a new Stargate series with the tone of Galactica Lose/lose, if you ask me. To be fair, it's better than I thought it would be - I was expecting some serious WORMHOLE X-TREME shit - but I'm still not really feeling it. Nice job, Sci-Fi, or SyFy, or whatever.


----------



## lefty robb (Oct 27, 2009)

Being a super huge Stargate nerd (I own everything Stargate on DVD) I am not super impressed with this show, simply because its so far from any of the other shows. I think it might be the whole seriousness aspect or the overall look to it. I never watched Galactica, the previews never made me interested in it. I'm watching it though, giving it a chance.

I think it would have been far better to have the premise of the show based on the Ancients themselves eons ago, with the Replicator and Wraith wars, Ori etc.., they could have had unimaginable creativity with the technology available to them..

I do have 1 major beef though:



Spoiler



If they can use the stones to enter each others body, why not have Bill Lee (who did swap, was the first one, didn't do anything) or Carter swap body's so they can help repair the ship and figure out what to do


----------



## t3sser4ct (Oct 27, 2009)

Indeed. I also wish they wouldn't switch actors when the stones are used. It would be a little confusing at first, granted, but it kind of wrecks the suspension of disbelief for me.


----------



## Labrie (Oct 28, 2009)

Well the whole point of this series (or so I read), was to move away from anything Stargate had already done. They didn't want this series to turn into another spin off like Atlantis was. To be honest I was getting tired of the same old wraith/ori/replicator story lines. I think for Universe to be successful it has to survive on it's own and not just take from sg-1 and atlantis. I like the fact that the show has a more serious nature to it and they didn't just throw in a bunch of new aliens within the first few episodes. To me it adds a bit more realism to the storyline.


----------



## damigu (Oct 28, 2009)

technomancer said:


> So you were excited by the idea of Stargate: Voyager? Wow. Personally I'm hoping the show evolves some kind of plot beyond, "Oh shit, thing X is failing on Destiny, we need to fix it or we're all going to die!"



yes, because voyager was a good idea. they just had unoriginal writers.

i'd rather have "this broke, we need to fix it before the next automatic jump!" than "all of the soldiers are angry and don't follow chain of command, all of the scientists are complainy bitches and aren't particularly intelligent, etc."


----------



## Sippin40oz (Nov 15, 2009)

Ive watched all sg universe released so far and i must say iam not really that impressed. At first it sounded amazing and i really liked the way it was different from the old SG being quite dark and such. But now after 8 episodes i just dont really feel like theres alot happened! They arrived got some sand, got some water and got all worried about crashing in to a sun when it didnt really matter! Seems abit of a let down to me... Whens the shooting going to begin?! lol! Or the could encounter a sentient being prehaps? it needs some livening up very soon or i dont think its going to survive for very long!!!


----------



## t3sser4ct (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm sure something interesting will happen right before the season finale.


----------



## pink freud (Nov 17, 2009)

They're starting to venture more into exploration mode instead of pure survival mode, so things should get more interesting. They have outright said that they are trying to avoid cliched supervillians. And we still have the mystery of what popped off from the ship at the end of episode 3.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Nov 20, 2009)

... and another week passes without anything actually happening.. i cant take anymore episodes where we learn how flawed everyone is. i get it, now can we add some adversity that occurs outside of the ship?


----------



## lefty robb (Nov 21, 2009)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> ... and another week passes without anything actually happening.. i cant take anymore episodes where we learn how flawed everyone is. i get it, now can we add some adversity that occurs outside of the ship?




Seriously, YAWN!! The most exciting part of tonight episode was when


Spoiler



Lou Diamond got his ass whopped


----------



## Sippin40oz (Dec 6, 2009)

So i just watched the mid-season finale 'Justice' and i must say iam still very dissapointed! There seems to be far too much politics for my liking in this stargate without much else going on. I watched episode 1&2 of SG Atlantis last night and there is more action in this episode then the all of Universe ive seen so far! 

Does anyone think that they really need a Carter / McKay type of character that is actually going to get out their tools and actually try to fix things?!


----------



## damigu (Dec 6, 2009)

Sippin40oz said:


> Does anyone think that they really need a Carter / McKay type of character that is actually going to get out their tools and actually try to fix things?!



i agree. all and the universe scientists do is whine and bitch--which rodney did a lot of, but at least he was actually thinking/fixing all the time.


----------



## bacid22 (Dec 6, 2009)

Seriously. The pilot was pretty sweet, but every subsequent episode has been more boring than the last. They haven't done anything all season. It's just an hour of people sitting around. I mean, I'm still going to watch it every Friday with the hope that something exciting will happen.


----------



## Sippin40oz (Dec 7, 2009)

> I'm still going to watch it every Friday with the hope that something exciting will happen.



The funny thing is we will have to wait until april to see if anything interesting happens! but i did find this quote from one of the producers that sounds promising:



> When will we know more about the alien pod that detached from the _Destiny_ at the end of "Air, Part 3?" Writer-producer Joseph Mallozzi gives this answer: "You will -- in about four episodes." This was following the broadcast of episode 107, meaning viewers should see this story continue in the mid-season two-parter.



and another intresting quote:



> *NEW! December 6 - * Extraterrestrials are on the way to _Stargate Universe_ when the show returns in April, 2010. "They're the coolest aliens we've ever had on _Stargate_. They're *a very advanced, not very friendly, space-faring race*."



these aliens better be epic!


----------



## Xaios (Dec 8, 2009)

They did, after all, find a crash-landed space ship at the end of the fall finale.



Spoiler



Also, I thought that Young beating the snot out of Rush at the end of the episode and leaving him to die on the planet was a pretty cool twist to things, as Young has tended to be the moralistic of the two thus far.

If I was a betting man, I bet when Rush fixes the alien ship (cause we all know he will), he'll find some aliens hostile to the Ancients and join forces with them and become a series antagonist. Destiny has Eli to keep working on things on the ship, so they'll do okay.


----------



## pink freud (Dec 8, 2009)

Xaios said:


> They did, after all, find a crash-landed space ship at the end of the fall finale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Rush is definitely going to be back. Not so sure on the antagonist aspect, but its likely. Either way, I'll be rooting for him. He's the best character on the show.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Dec 9, 2009)

Not quite sure of what to think of this series. Would rather like for the writer's to take more of a David Lynch or Shawn Cassidy approach with the new critters, but that's quite doubtful. 

Kind of amazed that they've not brought in the replicators or the fire-based critters who shirked their mortal coils... Maybe the new critters are Vogons tasked with building an interstellar by-pass through the system where the Destiny breaks down?  Got my towel at the ready.


----------



## Sippin40oz (Dec 17, 2009)

found an interesting quote from robert cooper the exec producer about the boring earth drama stories that sounds promising:



> I think theres some value in terms of seeing who theyre missing and the political ramifications of the _Destiny_s mission back on Earth. Were not going to abandon the stones, but the emphasis of the second half of the first season is more heavily weighted to whats going on with the ship.



full article: GateWorld Cooper on changes in SGU&#8217;s future

maybe the first half of the season was just setting the scene and we will be getting back to a more interesting stargate show from now on. I hope they get it right as the SGU concept coul be great!


----------



## Sippin40oz (Mar 13, 2010)

New trailer is up for the second part of series one for anyone thats interested...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6HvUGXjNnc


----------



## t3sser4ct (Mar 13, 2010)

Sippin40oz said:


> New trailer is up for the second part of series one for anyone thats interested...


Ugh... I hate trailers! They always give away so much. I'd rather watch each episode with no idea of where it's going beforehand (aside from my own expectations, derived from previous episodes). Any time I see trailers for a movie I want to see, or an upcoming episode of a TV show I like, I cover my ears, close my eyes, and count to 30.


----------



## The Somberlain (Mar 18, 2010)

Watched some and I just thought they were trying to be Battlestar Galactica. The concept is interesting, but the creators of Stargate are only talented at space opera. It's all drama and no deep thought to back it up.

With Stephen Moffatt producing the 5th season of Doctor Who and Lost ending, I don't know where I'm gonna get my fix! (FlashFoward is pretty good though)


----------



## Sippin40oz (Apr 3, 2010)

Anyone see episode 11 last night? 2nd half of the season now looks very promising!

Action- check
Aliens- check
Alien spaceships- check
space battles- check
and whiney earth based drama?- gratefully left out!

Looks like the writers listened to the disgruntled fans and came out swinging!


----------



## pink freud (Apr 3, 2010)

Yep. This was the Stargate we were all hoping to see.

They had a nice balance of drama without getting soap-opera like, which was nice for a change. 

I wonder if they figured to pack any Bondo though...


----------



## lefty robb (Apr 11, 2010)

Spoiler



That was quite possibly the lamest comeback of a character (Rush) I have ever seen, ever. I am so disappointed by the lack of creativity on this show I'm really at the point of not wanting to watch it anymore. Sure now we have aliens and space battles, but its all been done before. Rush should have gotten the ship started, and went on to be the main antagonist against the crew and Destiny, in an almost Q like fashion, at least that's what I would have done. I mean, we do have Eli to be the brains.


----------



## The Somberlain (Apr 12, 2010)

They can't deal with humans being bad guys. The did the same shit with Michael in Atlantis.


----------



## pink freud (Apr 13, 2010)

The Somberlain said:


> They can't deal with humans being bad guys. The did the same shit with Michael in Atlantis.



Or the political stuff in SG1.

Bad political guy = eventually turned into a Gould.


----------



## t3sser4ct (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm really getting sick of those songs. It wouldn't be quite as bad if they were instrumental, but they almost ruin the show for me.


----------



## Sippin40oz (Apr 17, 2010)

Just watched epidode 13 and bit dissapointed again really. 11 seemed to promise lots of action for 2nd half of the season and yet 12 & 13 been quite slow episodes. From the spoilers around the net the next few episodes are not going to be much better either. 



t3sser4ct said:


> I'm really getting sick of those songs. It wouldn't be quite as bad if they were instrumental, but they almost ruin the show for me.



I dont mind those songs they only a very small part of the show and guess its an interesting way to show different sides of the characters.


----------



## damigu (Apr 17, 2010)

why do you guys keep watching it if every episode is a disappointment?

i realized by episode 3 that the series was going to continue to suck and stopped watching at that point.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 17, 2010)

t3sser4ct said:


> I'm really getting sick of those songs. It wouldn't be quite as bad if they were instrumental, but they almost ruin the show for me.



I feel the same way. The episode a week ago that started with that lame emo-rock crap almost made me turn off the TV. I'm glad I didn't because, other than that, I enjoyed the episode. But the music has got to go.


----------



## pink freud (Apr 17, 2010)

t3sser4ct said:


> I'm really getting sick of those songs. It wouldn't be quite as bad if they were instrumental, but they almost ruin the show for me.



I'm curious; What were your feelings on the last episode of SG1?

Anyway, I don't have a problem with this series. Sure, it's not in the same style as SG1 and Atlantis, but you can only have a campy "shoot teh alienz!" series so many times before you start recycling material (which Atlantis had to resort to on a few occasions."

I like the semi-slow pace. It gives weight to the situation. I would like to see the stones used a bit more, like they did in the last episode (bringing in experts when the occasion warrants one).


----------



## t3sser4ct (Apr 17, 2010)

pink freud said:


> I'm curious; What were your feelings on the last episode of SG1?


Overall, I thought the last episode was really good, but I think it would have been better if it had come an episode or two _before_ the finale. That said, it had a really weird feel.


Spoiler



Especially with Teal'c aging 50 years older all of a sudden (seemingly) at the end, even though it wasn't entirely intentional (read the production info on Wiki for more info).


 The song was kind of alienating to me as a fan. I feel the same way about SGU, but at least with SG-1 it was a one-time thing.

It's kind of weird, but having non-original music (especially pop music or stuff with lyrics) in a sci-fi production kind of ruins the suspension of disbelief for me.


----------



## The Somberlain (Apr 18, 2010)

You would be caught in another galaxy without an iPod?


----------



## pink freud (Apr 19, 2010)

t3sser4ct said:


> It's kind of weird, but having non-original music (especially pop music or stuff with lyrics) in a sci-fi production kind of ruins the suspension of disbelief for me.



I dunno. I bet Tangerine Dream or Brian Eno material could fit in pretty well.

But yeah, generally stuff with lyrics is fail.


----------



## Lord_Elixer (Apr 19, 2010)

Have been a fan of Stargate since that day i was lucky enough to watch the original film and have watched every episode at LEAST 3 times each. I don't mind Universe too much as it has alot more suspense - but i don't think anything can beat the first 8 seasons of SG1 - for me at least.
I really hope MGM and the others will pull their thumbs out their a**holes and finish making a console game of SG...I'd be playing that daily (after guitar of course  )


----------



## pink freud (Apr 19, 2010)

Lord_Elixer said:


> Have been a fan of Stargate since that day i was lucky enough to watch the original film and have watched every episode at LEAST 3 times each. I don't mind Universe too much as it has alot more suspense - but i don't think anything can beat the first 8 seasons of SG1 - for me at least.
> I really hope MGM and the others will pull their thumbs out their a**holes and finish making a console game of SG...I'd be playing that daily (after guitar of course  )



What would it be?

Something like Eve Online meets Mass Effect?


----------



## Sippin40oz (Jun 13, 2010)

So season 1 of SGU is officially over any thoughts? What did you guys think of the cliff hanger?


----------



## pink freud (Jun 13, 2010)

Sippin40oz said:


> So season 1 of SGU is officially over any thoughts? What did you guys think of the cliff hanger?





Spoiler



I think it is fairly obvious that the dude who was hooked up to the machine is going to reappear and save everybody in the beginning of season two. Some people might die, but the main characters will all survive. He'll probably do some mojo to the shields so there is bare spots directly above any bad guys, taking them all out at once. 

Hopefully there will be less angst from Eli, and he either backs off now that things are in the open, or he focuses on somebody else. 

One thing occurred to me is that Rush seems to be more caring about other people now, although he does it in his own Rush way, because he said that it was better that that one guy died instead of Johannson, Eli or Chloe. After his "Earth Hallucination" episode he seems more human. 

I really hope that it gets picked up for more seasons, because I like this show. I don't like it because its all we have of the SG franchise right now, but because I think it is a good show on its own. It was shaky starting out (especially the episodes where it was all Earth drama) but it got into it, and I think it has a lot of potential.


----------



## Lord_Elixer (Jul 3, 2010)

Sorry PinkFreud .. forgot to subscribe to this thread lol
I have never played Eve Online, nor have I played Mass Effect... but yes, kinda.. lol
I'm just desperate for more things Stargate! 

As for SGU, I deliberately delayed watching the final 2 episodes so I could watch the conclusion at the same time...needless to say I failed.
I am enjoying the show.. I just need more!


----------



## chimp_spanner (Jul 5, 2010)

Ah I was just gonna start a thread on this series. I'm up to about episode 10, and it's pretty cool! I think the only thing I'd say is that the pacing is a lot slower than SG1, or Atlantis. I mean the first few episodes revolve mainly around technical and interpersonal problems on board Destiny. Which is fine for people who can appreciate the awesome idea behind the series, but maybe not so much for people who are either new to the franchise or are expecting the excitement of the other stuff.

Does remind me *alot* of BSG though, just without the religious/prophetic stuff.

Been watching on shitty internet channels, but will definitely pick up the S1 box set!


----------



## pink freud (Sep 29, 2010)

So, the season premier was last night. Won't spoil anything but I'll say that they _didn't_ use the dues ex machina that I thought they would. The resolution felt like they didn't know whether to go for sacrifice or feel-goody so they went for both. 

All in all, I'm happy it's back.


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 29, 2010)

pink freud said:


> So, the season premier was last night. Won't spoil anything but I'll say that they _didn't_ use the dues ex machina that I thought they would. The resolution felt like they didn't know whether to go for sacrifice or feel-goody so they went for both.
> 
> All in all, I'm happy it's back.



My wife is very likely watching the season premier now. She's actually leading a campaign to rally support for the SG1 / Atlantis movies.

I'll be checking it out tonight. The pacing is an issue the producers said they would be addressing this season.


----------



## pink freud (Dec 17, 2010)

So, apparently after being switched to a bad timeslot (to make room for "professional wrestling") SyFy is dropping the show after this season is over. Fuck those cunts. If they want to drop all the hard science fiction out of their programming then I won't be watching their channel anymore.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 17, 2010)

Fuck man, SyFy is working hard to makes sure I don't tune in to anything they have on.

Syfy Cancels `Stargate Universe' - 2010-12-17 17:33:43 | Multichannel News

I have ZERO interest in seeing their butchery of Being Human after watching the original on BBC America and seeing that their vampire looks like a metrosexual and their werewolf looks too cool. Also seriously, wasn't Caprica bad enough, they need to do ANOTHER Battlestar prequel?


----------



## IDLE (Dec 18, 2010)

I would expect that out of FOX or something but not the syfy channel. SGU has been on a really cool story arc lately. Perhaps if they did a Ghost Hunters episode aboard Destiny it would help the ratings...

If they really go through with this they should at least give them a movie so the show comes to a proper conclusion.


----------



## Underworld (Dec 18, 2010)

Damn! That sucks! I have never been a fan of Star Gate, but the concept of being lost somewhere in the universe really got me! And now they cancel the show...


----------



## Xaios (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm not terribly surprised the show was canceled. It became too hard for me to watch shortly after the second half of season 1 began airing, I just couldn't take it anymore, it was just too "dark and edgy" for the same of being "dark and edgy." Basically, it seemed to me that it was pandering to Battlestar Galactica's demo. The show simply alienated too much of the original Stargate fan base. Maybe it has gotten better towards the end, but the decisions they made early in the series pretty much doomed it.


----------



## Sippin40oz (Dec 19, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Fuck man, SyFy is working hard to makes sure I don't tune in to anything they have on.
> 
> Syfy Cancels `Stargate Universe' - 2010-12-17 17:33:43 | Multichannel News
> 
> I have ZERO interest in seeing their butchery of Being Human after watching the original on BBC America and seeing that their vampire looks like a metrosexual and their werewolf looks too cool. Also seriously, wasn't Caprica bad enough, they need to do ANOTHER Battlestar prequel?



Sucks ass season 2 had really picked up and looked like they had really listened to the fans. Guess it was too late 

Caprica was another one that started to get good. The last few episodes started to get interesting but again i guess the damage was done before they decided to up the pace. The other prequel might be good its supposed to be set during the first cylon war and mainly based on william adama as a fighter pilot.


----------



## anne (Dec 20, 2010)

Suuuuper fucking weak, man. Second season really picked up.  I am very sad about this. SyFy pulls a FOX!


----------



## The Somberlain (Dec 24, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Fuck man, SyFy is working hard to makes sure I don't tune in to anything they have on.
> 
> Syfy Cancels `Stargate Universe' - 2010-12-17 17:33:43 | Multichannel News
> 
> I have ZERO interest in seeing their butchery of Being Human after watching the original on BBC America and seeing that their vampire looks like a metrosexual and their werewolf looks too cool. Also seriously, wasn't Caprica bad enough, they need to do ANOTHER Battlestar prequel?



Hmm...I guess everything is trying to be the next Stargate, Lost, or Battlestar and fails. If the new Battlestar is anything like Razor, it should be good though...


----------

